# Italian Sausage



## Greg Rempe (Apr 5, 2005)

Doing 4 fresh Italian sausages on the grill tonight...any suggestions??  Going to do onions, green, orange and red peppers to top them with...also a little Mozza cheese


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Make sure there is gas in the bottle.
Open valve on bottle.
Turn knob to light.
Push igniter button.

 :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Make sure there is gas in the bottle.
> Open valve on bottle.
> Turn knob to light.
> Push igniter button.
> ...



Finger on delete button....not on topic....not helping....counting to 10..........feeling better...answer to help...not to make me feel like a boob!! :-D  :-D  8)


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay, I'll pay nice.

That sounds swell.  
I'd roast the peppers on the grill along side the sausage.  The onion too, for that matter.  A little spicy mustard and you should be set.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

By the way, you should light a grill while in an attic.  I like to top mine with a little sweet hot mustard....


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 5, 2005)

Boy, those sound good. I like to grill hot Italian sausages to put in my wife's spaghetti.


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":25nrr8xz]Make sure there is gas in the bottle.
> Open valve on bottle.
> Turn knob to light.
> Push igniter button.
> ...



Finger on delete button....not on topic....not helping....counting to 10..........feeling better...answer to help...not to make me feel like a boob!! :-D  :-D  8)[/quote:25nrr8xz]

And it was totally on topic.
Not nice...
But on topic.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Open mouth, insert food!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 5, 2005)

I like to make lasagna with those italian sausages....de skin em, brown it up, and build your layers.....man do I love that stuff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

So Greg, how'd the sausages turn out?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Raine, I can't totally make out what the labels say.  But is that the relish and mustard mix?


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2005)

Raine,
Do they sell that at the Peach Stand also?

I've forgotten to stop there everytime I have passed it since you told me I can get your BBQ sauce there.

Maybe some Hot Dog Relish will make me remember.  :?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 6, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> So Greg, how'd the sausages turn out?



Oh, was this my thread??    They turned out fine...direct grilled for a while then finished indirect...layered some Munster cheese and melted it and then topped with some green peppers that I sauted on the grill!!  YUMMIE!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 6, 2005)

I still may be at Kings Mountain.

The schedule with my travel is still up in the air right now.  Is that this weekend, or next weekend?  I can't remember when anything is right now. :?


----------

